
Show HN: Dasm – DOM assembler-like language sketch - dosy
https://github.com/dosyago-coder-0/dasm
======
dosy
Just coding out loud. What if we could do this?

~~~
whatever_dude
Tangent: you might want to stay away from the name "dasm" since there's a well
known assembler with that name already[1].

1: [http://dasm-dillon.sourceforge.net/](http://dasm-dillon.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
dosy
whatever dude, good point :)

